# 921 Payback



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

Well,

As I said in the 622 forum, I took the plunge last night and ordered by 921>622 upgrade. It seems my current 921 did not appreciate that sentiment as it promptly died earlier tonight. I tried to sweet talk it but alas, it just quietly hummed and ignored me. After a year together, this is what I get!

So now I'm waiting for a 921 replacement while I await my 622 upgrade:grin: 

I don't believe I'll tell my 3rd 921 that our relationship will be a short one...


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Are you sure you want a 622 with all the extra fees involved? I had a 622 on order for a week and then changed my mind and cancelled it.

I had to send my 921 back for replacement last month. (It corrupted its software trying to download a software "upgrade" during a bad storm). They are certainly not very fault-tolerant. I've also learned that they need lots of ventilation (or they overheat). Plus you have to be sure not to let anyone move it or bump into it while the drive is spinning (which is, unfortunately, forever).

But as long as I can keep it working, I have no plans to replace it. I don't need the HD Voom channels since I get OTA HD. Also don't need to run 2 TVs at the same time like the 622.

For me the nicest thing about the 622, if I ever get one, would be that it is reportedly much quieter than the 921.



Rodsman said:


> I don't believe I'll tell my 3rd 921 that our relationship will be a short one...


Maybe you'll get lucky and they'll replace it with a 942 instead. I've read that this has happened to a few people.


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

brettbolt said:


> Are you sure you want a 622 with all the extra fees involved? I had a 622 on order for a week and then changed my mind and cancelled it.
> 
> I had to send my 921 back for replacement last month. (It corrupted its software trying to download a software "upgrade" during a bad storm). They are certainly not very fault-tolerant. I've also learned that they need lots of ventilation (or they overheat). Plus you have to be sure not to let anyone move it or bump into it while the drive is spinning (which is, unfortunately, forever).
> 
> ...


I tried to get them to send me a 942 but no dice and I'm going to do the upgrade anyway; I just don't want to be without any receiver until the 622 arrives. More than likely it will all be good but time will tell. Why o why do I always have to have the newest stuff:hurah:


----------



## knasty2 (Mar 10, 2006)

my 921 died after almost 2 years of hardly any problems, *E replaced it with a 942, also have a 622 now for over a month and it too has performed without problems. Both receivers are in my HT and keeps at a constant 70 degrees with plently of air circulation.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

brettbolt said:


> Are you sure you want a 622 with all the extra fees involved? I had a 622 on order for a week and then changed my mind and cancelled it...


Hmmm... I have a better receiver, more HD channels than I had before and my bill is $5 lower per month. I'm out $99 for all this. Dish supplied the 622, an additional satellite dish, four new DP LNB's and a $200 DPP44 switch. Where are the extra fees? I'm not paying any, and my 622 is light years ahead of the 921 in both performance and design.

.....G


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

I only have 24 hours experience with my new 622 -- but it's been really great. I have not gotten my first bill with the upgrade but I was told it would be between $6 and $10 more than I am paying now. If the 622 gives me only half the problems the 921 did, it will be well worth it.

Rodsman, I had an absolute 32 ring circus having two transactions going with Dish within days of eachother -- a replacement for the broken 921 and an upgrade to the 622. They failed to send the replacement and when I called about that they had to cancel my upgrade order and redo it in order to ship a replacement -- within 48 hours I was showered with receivers and empty boxes. I anticipate a major SNAFU when I send the two receivers back and look for my $200 rebate, despite the fact that I have distinct RA numbers for each return. Good Luck!!


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

guruka said:


> Where are the extra fees? I'm not paying any, and my 622 is light years ahead of the 921 in both performance and design.
> 
> .....G


Sounds like you are enjoying the benefits of "America's Everything Pack", which waives the fees. Otherwise there is a $6 lease fee, a $6 HD access fee, a 2nd receiver fee, and a PVR fee.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

brettbolt said:


> Sounds like you are enjoying the benefits of "America's Everything Pack", which waives the fees. Otherwise there is a $6 lease fee, a $6 HD access fee, a 2nd receiver fee, and a PVR fee.


Yes, that's true. I moved from AEP with my 921 to HD Platinum Pack with my 622 and there are no extra fees. Also the two ClubDish credits each month take another $10 off my bill. It's a good deal for so much HD programming.

.....G


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Guruka-

May I ask you what your total package and cost looks like? 

When I make the switch to the 622 I will most likely go for the HD Platinum too. I can't see paying for all those fees that Bret mentioned which would be $12 plus the satellite tax and sales tax here in FL. ~$14 per month. My current package with Dish is HBO, Showtime, and HD Pack with VOOM for $54 a month (includes taxes). The difference, I would probably want to reduce my DirecTV package to try to break even for my monthly home theater budget. Also, I have no current commitments with either service, so I'm free to swap some things around.


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

debpasc said:


> I only have 24 hours experience with my new 622 -- but it's been really great. I have not gotten my first bill with the upgrade but I was told it would be between $6 and $10 more than I am paying now. If the 622 gives me only half the problems the 921 did, it will be well worth it.
> 
> Rodsman, I had an absolute 32 ring circus having two transactions going with Dish within days of eachother -- a replacement for the broken 921 and an upgrade to the 622. They failed to send the replacement and when I called about that they had to cancel my upgrade order and redo it in order to ship a replacement -- within 48 hours I was showered with receivers and empty boxes. I anticipate a major SNAFU when I send the two receivers back and look for my $200 rebate, despite the fact that I have distinct RA numbers for each return. Good Luck!!


debpasc: you were so right! While everyone knows it, playing the CSR game is NO FUN! After being told last Thursday I could get a replacement 921 without having to cancel my upgrade order for the 622, yesterday I was told this is impossible. I pretty much pitched a fit and last night's CSR really didn't seem to care much and simply stated she had no idea why the other CSR told me what he told me and that what he had suggested just isn't possible. She was able to review his notes but just shrugged it off. She sounded quite bored and said if I wanted a replacement 921 while I waited for my 622, she would have to cancel my current install date and then do another one, which of course would push back my 622 upgrade.

Anyway, I'm supposed to call back tonight because she told me my upgrade order had been processed and if they ship me my 622 this week, I could potentially move up my install date. What I've read here indicates that is not very likely, and I'm not sure what to do. I need a new sat dish to get 61.5 but if the 622 does come in early, can I simply hook it up and then expect them to activate it until my install date; seems like mixed results to date? I could at least get all the channels I get now, or am not getting due to another door-stop 921, and then get the other content when the new dish is installed. We all know this but it still burns me how we are treated when not only does the 921 not work as it should, another one died and took all my recordings with it. Just stupid, stupid, stupid


----------

